# inserting new blank page in ms word 2007 without page break



## Binod (Jun 15, 2011)

hye there! 
actually i want to insert a new page in word 2007. Normally, for that i would keep pressing enter and go to new page. But i dont want to create whole lot of paragraphs by pressing enter button. i tried going to insert and to blank page. But it used page break to insert new page. Is there any other trick to insert directly new page without pressing enter and page break??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Create a hard page break: Insert>Page Break>OK. I know you've tried that, but there's nothing easier.


----------

